# Please check out my site



## freddykrueger (Sep 20, 2004)

hi all im a noob to these forums.. please check out

www.geocities.com/horrorbloodbath

every town has an elm street
-freddy krueger


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice, FreddyK. Thanks for the info on Godzilla. He's my favorite.

My NEW website:
http://sbtoh.ihoststudio.com/index.html

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------

